# I need to know if it really is ok for bunnies to be housed outdoors?



## rita1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

I really want to rescue a rabbit, but the only way I'd be able to do that is if we kept him/her outside (not out in the wind/rain/snow/sun, but in a screened in porch away from extreme elements. 

I need to know if it really is okay to house bunnies outdoors. It wouldn't be an "out of sight out of mind" thing for me. The screened in porch is perfect to let a bunny run around in for exercise andI would be very good to give it the extra care an outdoor rabbitneeds.

This is purely a post to see if it is a safety hazard to keep a bunny outdoors in general. I understand there are ways to make sure the temperature is safe (heating pads, lamps, ice, marble tiles, etc) inside the hutch. I just want to get an opinion from someone whose been doing it for a while to tell me if it works or not.

Thanks!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as it's weather and predator proof and your bunnies will receive as much loving care as if they were indoors, then I can't see why your bunny couldn't live on your porch.

One thing to consider, if the rabbit is from a shelter or rescue, they may only allow adoptions to indoor homes.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 27, 2011)

Summer heat may be more of a concern. Rabbits don't tolerate heat well. The shelter Honey came from asked if I had ac or not & summers are less sticky in Chicago than they are in NC, except in the mountains. You already know about ice & tile [it doesn't have to be marble] but maybe someone who's actually used them can comment.

If the screens on the porch could be closed, maybe you'd be able to leave open the door between the porch & the house during the hottest days. You'd need a baby gate or some such between the porch & the house. If the porch is on the north side or shaded by trees or another building, that'd help too.


----------



## rita1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!



I think that I would probably have to be flexible enough to take the bunny in on extreme days (summer, winter nights, etc) because although NC is pretty mild, there are extreme temperature changes sometimes. 

I know what you mean about adoption only allowing indoor bunnies! I'd love to rescue but I can't promise I can have the cage inside all the time. Oh well. 

Has anyone tried keeping a rabbit outside in a place like NC? I just really want to be sure the poor bunny won't suffer. I would definitely give it as much love as an indoor rabbit, I spoil all my pets


----------



## Viola (Nov 27, 2011)

My partner's family have a dwarf lop they keep on their balcony for like five years in Sydney, and it's one of the happiest bunnies I've met. Don't know how hot BC is, but Sydney is sunny and hot plenty of water, shade, shelter should keep them cool. Bah NC sorry, typing on my phone.


----------



## Viola (Nov 27, 2011)

Why does the bunny need to be outside, can I ask? Do you have allergies?


----------



## rita1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

No it's my parents, they won't let me keep them inside but I really want to rescue one.

I'm actually more worried about winter than summer since I can probably do more to take care of the bunnies comfort in summer.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a feeling that once you have a rabbit & he or she is litter box trained, they'll slowly let her or him inside more & more, as long as you got an xpen or some other setup like that. And the adoption place might assume it'd be an indoor situation & not ask.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 27, 2011)

Or he/she could be a house bunny during the day, and a porch bunny at night or while they're out. Litter training would be the key, though. But many shelters and rescues litter train to help improve the bunny's chance of adoption.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## tamsin (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know what sort of temperature you experience. We get around -10 oc to + 35 in the UK where outdoor bunnies are common. Obviously you need to take precautions at the extreme ends. 

You'd also need to give a bun time to adjust so you can't pop an indoor bunny out mid winter as they won't have a fluffy enough coat.


----------



## rita1234 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you guys are right about litter training being key, I'll just try to convince them to be flexible when weather is extreme, because it does get pretty hot and cold in NC and I don't want to take any risks. Thanks for the feedback, I'm glad that I understand bunnies needs more now. I probably won't get one now unless they let me bring him/her inside, I just don't want the poor thing to suffer!


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess it depends if the shelter in your area is a no-kill one or not. If not, I'd say go for one now. After all, wild rabbits live in much worse conditions than you'd have on your porch.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 30, 2011)

I had one on a porch in DC for about 10 years. Big ol' lop lived to be 13. The last 10 years of his life were spent on a porch in all weather and he LOVED it.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think its ok for rabbits to be housed outdoors. They are an indoor pet. Also, domestic and wild rabbits simply can't be compared.
You might want to do some more research and you can show your parents how rabbits are more like cats or dogs in a sense, that they are inherently really clean animals. I know several people with parental "issues" who let their rabbit have full run of their room, maybe if you show you can appropriately bunny proof with your own money (xpens or NIC grids and aquarium tubing for any wiring that cant be tucked away) they wont have as much of an issue with it?


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 30, 2011)

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> I don't think its ok for rabbits to be housed outdoors. They are an indoor pet. Also, domestic and wild rabbits simply can't be compared.


:what


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 30, 2011)

Its really your call, but from what I know they can live perfectly fine outdoors if you provide proper shelter, and some even prefer being outside, like my Bonkers. He DREADS being inside for long periods of time.
And I agree with OneTwoThree that wild and domestic rabbit cant be compared, but its also true that bunnies, like a lot of dogs and cats, love the outdoors just like wild bunnies as they might not me the same, but share a lot of instincs and characteristics. I dont think at all that housing rabbits outside is wrong, just depends on the type of family. 
I think I said this before on another thread, but I dont think that an outside bun is automatically be a neglected bunny. Just be sure to keep him safe and give him lots of love and he should be fine .


----------



## OneTwoThree (Nov 30, 2011)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *OneTwoThree wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't think its ok for rabbits to be housed outdoors. They are an indoor pet. Also, domestic and wild rabbits simply can't be compared.
> ...


Domestic rabbits are an entirely different species than wild rabbits. They look similar, but can't be compared in most every instance.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 30, 2011)

Comparing isn't the same as equating.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a heads' up, but in Europe, domestic rabbits and wild rabbits ARE the same species. It's just here in North America, where they're different.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally prefer my rabbits inside, but I also know of some very well loved rabbits that are outside. It depends on the people and set-ups involved. Obviously if this rabbit is on the porch they are not going to get forgotten about. I think I see more of the cute behaviors and interact more with my buns because they are bumping into my ankles as I go about my evenings, but that is a personal preference. I also have many preditors that would make out door housing very hard to make secure (we live next to a wildlife preserve and have two dogs in the neighborhood that are cat killers).

It sounds like if you do your homework and show your parents that you are going to be responsible, then the bun will probably become a frequent visitor inside. NC winters are also rather mild compared to what rabbits can tollerate, such as in Canada. I would advise making sure the porch area is fully screened/roofed and protected from preditors.

If you look around there is another thread showing a porch set up that is fabulous. Sorry I can't remember who started it.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 30, 2011)

I had two rabbits being housed outdoors. It's a serious commitment that requires you to be willing to go outside in every weather. Also requires you to be sure if a cat is in the neighbourhood that you take proper measures. Both my rabbits were housed outside. They died outside.
Just preparing you. I have nothing wrong with it. Just be prepared. Please. My reasoning is that rabbits are used to lving outside just remember that they would normally be in a nice warm burrow. Please consider every option and triple check. I did it for a bit.

Jj


----------



## Bugsy12 (Nov 30, 2011)

my rabbbits are housed outdoors


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 1, 2011)

See the topic Tip for Cold Bunny [or close to this] for a suggestion. It's in the Housing & Environment section, if you can't find it in the recent posts.


----------



## Kizza (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always had outdoor bunnies and where I live (Wollongong, 1.5 hours south of Sydney Australia) we can get some extreme weather.

Rocky is my baby and he is a very happy bunny who doesn't much like being inside. His hutch is under my pergola so it is shielded from the rain, wind and sun.

There is nothing wrong with housing your bunny outdoors as long as he is safe from the weather and you take precautions to keep him cool in summer and warm in winter, and that he isn't bored and you interact with him regularly.

I live with my mum and she was always NO ANIMALS INSIDE but since this statement she has let the dogs sleep inside and Rocky comes in if it is too hot or too cold outside for him. Your parents might bend slowly once they see your bunny is a nice clean pet who loves cuddles 

From what I have heard it is a common misconception that it is cruel for bunnies to be housed outside. As long as you treat them well and keep them safe from extremes and predators it's fine


----------



## CB Millicent (Dec 4, 2011)

We keep 2 of our buns "outside" in a fully enclosed patio. It's completely weather and predator proof, but has no heat or AC. Fortunately we don't have extreme temperatures so it's OK. 

For winter, I stapled thick plastic over the screens and their hutch floor is folded up fleece blankets. They also have thick wool pads to sleep on, topped with a heat reflecting blanket. Finally, I toss in a heating disc and cover the whole thing with a blanket, then a tarp. They stay very toasty! 

I have tried to bring mine inside and they HATE it. My one bun growls a lot and peed all over the floor, in a million different spots over a period of 3 weeks. She just couldn't acclimate. Both of them are outside in a secure yard when we're home and they enjoy digging holes, running, and sunning under the bushes. They have a lot more fun outside than indoors, so we accommodated them. 

We are outside a LOT, so they get tons of attention.


----------



## squidsquid (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had several rabbits in NC, some of which have lived indoor/outdoor. It's doable! These are my experiences:

Porch Bunnies: This really depends on how your porch is set up. We tried this for a bit but it was very difficult to keep clean. There was a screen under the floorboards to keep bugs out, and when droppings fell outside the cage they became lodged under the floorboards and above the screen. They're probably still there to this day, we could never get them out. Needless to say, bunnies did not stay on the porch very long, and were moved back into the house. The bunnies did really enjoy the porch though.

Heat: It does get very hot in the summer in NC! Keep their cage next to a wall of your house and that will keep it a little cooler. If you have an outlet out there you can get them a little fan and give them ice packs. 

Cold: If you only have one bunny, I would be concerned. I've never had just one rabbit in the NC winter. They keep each other warm. 

Mites/fleas: If the bunnies go into the woods, there is a good chance of mites. I've had to deal with them several times. If just on your porch, probably not much to worry about. 

I think thats about it...the only other thing to worry about is other animals. When I lived in Raleigh I regularly saw hawks, owls, foxes, stray dogs and cats near my house, and we have had a few coyote sightings as well. Make sure your porch is secure!


----------



## rita1234 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! I got one and guess what? They saw how in love with her I was and now she's inside they don't mind as long as I keep her clean!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats great Rita!!


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a bun that lives outside and she has her own hutch and fenced in area to run and play. She also has free roam of the yard on occasion. During the summer I have a little battery powered fan that I leave on all day to keep her cool. It is propped up on the outside of her cage. You can use solar rechargeable batteries to cut down on cost. Also during the winter I have a blanket and big beach towels plus a ton of hay in her nesting box. It hasn't been cold enough to have her water bottle freeze but I was told I could purchase a water crock(heavy bowl) in case of freeze. Of course I have a back up plan if there is a hard freeze coming to our area, that is simply a large dog kennel. If you have any other questions please message me. Good luck with your bun.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 8, 2011)

Good. I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## lapaki (Dec 20, 2011)

rita1234 wrote:


> Thanks so much guys! I got one and guess what? They saw how in love with her I was and now she's inside they don't mind as long as I keep her clean!


Awesome!. Glad that worked out. Rabbits are usually very food motivated, and surprisingly intelligent! Most are very trainable.

The main thing to remember is that they are prey animals, and respond badly to aggressiveness. When you train a bunny you need to use positive reinforcement, rather than negative (look that up on google if you're not sure what it means). Positive reinforcement and Operant Conditioning work very well with rabbits, so read up on that.

Of course, if they are doing something very destructive or dangerous some negative intervention may be necessary, but be gentle about it. Clap your hands or stomp your foot loudly and shout NO!". And if that's not enough of a deterrent, pick her up and move her away, or place some kind of barrier in font of her and gently push her away. Some people find that a squirt from a water bottle is also effective.

There are some rabbits that just don't seem trainable, and for those prevention is the only solution. Keep them contained (easier said than done), and barricade off areas they're not allowed when they're out playing.

Also, in regards to your screened in patio, that sounds like an excellent play area for your bunn, even if she is kept indoors most of the time. Bunnys need a lot of "out" time and room to run around. Just be aware that their teeth are sharp as knives and they can chew through just about anything. Typical home screens will not be much of a barricade, since a bunny could chew trough that in no time. Get some cage wire or pet screen protection grates to cover the lower parts of the screens.

Give the bunn lots of stuff to chew on. Old phone books, cardboard boxes (I usually use food grade cardboard, like cereal boxes) and plain, untreated wood are cheap chew toys. My bunny, Zoom-zoom loves the eCOTRITION Snak Shak Treat Stuffer chew logs. A large one will usually last him several weeks to a month.

Congratulations on your new companion. Keeping a rabbit is quite an adventure. They are always surprising, and you will probably learn as much from her as she will from you. Give her lots of love and play time and she will reward you in unexpected ways.

I used to be a dog person, until a chance encounter brought the Zoomer into my life. And now, after nearly two years together, I can't imagine a better pet. He is awesome!


----------

